# Cessna 182 RG plastic model?



## thrakkorzog (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm looking for a large plastic model of a Cessna 182 RG - My dad used to own several and I want to build one with LED lighting and registry numbers like he had - can't seem to find any non-RC kits - 

Any ideas?


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

I dont think a kit has been made of that. However, there are kits of both the cessna 150 and 172 currently on the market, with a little modification one of those should work.

Josh


----------

